
Pros and Cons of the Algorithm Age - jamessun
http://www.pewinternet.org/2017/02/08/code-dependent-pros-and-cons-of-the-algorithm-age
======
jamessun
Full PDF version of report, [http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/14/20...](http://assets.pewresearch.org/wp-
content/uploads/sites/14/2017/02/08181534/PI_2017.02.08_Algorithms_FINAL.pdf)

